

Reloadlive - Markdown editing made easy - amiorin
https://github.com/amiorin/reloadlive

======
jasondenizac
Why not just have an editor in the browser and render as the source changes? A
la codepen, jsbin, etc.

~~~
amiorin
I edit a lot of markdown documents with MacVim, because I use Gollum as
personal wiki. I would like to see the page I'm editing rendered without
leaving MacVim or committing it. Reloadlive does this.
[http://albertomiorin.com/blog/2013/03/25/the-zen-of-wiki-
wit...](http://albertomiorin.com/blog/2013/03/25/the-zen-of-wiki-with-gollum/)

